# Difference Between Premise And Assumption



## Neutral Singh (Aug 18, 2004)

What is the difference between premise and assumption, since both claim their statements are true? Is assumption based on opnions and premises are based on some evidence?



Thanks, i hope someone would give me a clear defintion.


----------



## etinder (Aug 25, 2004)

whai i feel that premise is the basis or the propositon on which any deductive argument is based.. and it is not always evidential that why we have lot of time faulty premises when we cud not prove the logic..it cud be a prposition of a syllogism from which conclusion is drawn.
for ex statement a and b r premises
a: all birds fly
b: crow is a birds

and the conclusions c: all crows fly

on the other hand the assumption can be evidential based on ones sensory or theoretical experiences..
in logic it is mostly a minor premise.

i hope i m of some help


----------

